# Replacement keys and fobs



## Hugh Jass (Jul 31, 2009)

I recently bought a 2006 X-Trail Bonavista and only received 1 key and fob from the dealer. They said they would try to contact the previous owner for the others but I haven't had much luck with this and the salesman I bought it from seems agitated every time I ask. Personally, I think they should provide all the keys and fobs when the vehicle is sold, but then maybe I am naive in this matter since I don't buy used vehicles all the time. I checked at Mills Nissan here in Edmonton and they wanted @ $450 for 2 keys and 2 fobs, + $120 for programming. Lucky for them that I wasn't having a drink when they showed me the quote. Is there a cheaper source for keys and fobs and an easy way to program them myself? I would appreciate any suggestions, that I may save $$$ and avoid these contemptible malcontents and their used car lot buffoonery and dealership thuggery. Regardless of this inconvenience I love the X-Trail and want to buy a second one.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I just bought my 2005 and it was missing key and fob, dealership is getting me one for free....


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Hugh Jass said:


> I recently bought a 2006 X-Trail Bonavista and only received 1 key and fob from the dealer. .


Go back to the dealer and insist on a second key........for FREE!!! you should always get at least 2 keys from a dealership, this is not a private sale!!!


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I just my key and fob, cost me nothing but the invoice was $333. It was in the deal.... I go back and tell them to get them for you at no charge....


----------

